# Nissan Connect / SiriusXM Travel-Traffic Questions?



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

I just received a mailing from SiriusXM telling me about my trial subscription. Bought car 2 weeks ago. That got me thinking about the "trial versions" I am enrolled in. SiriusXM is 3 month and that I have dealt with before. Call to cancel... get better rate. 
But now I discover there is a 1 year Travel-Traffic subscription as well? Is that another subscription that will AUTO RENEW if I don't call to cancel??? Do I call to cancel with Sirius???
That got me thinking as well about Nissan Connect. I think I have 3 year trial? But it is unclear (to me) if I have to activate? I do not remember do anything to activate? Ex: Did not give a CC number? Also there was something about a 3 month "plus" version trial? 
I am probably overly paranoid but am I really already in these "free trials" and will need to cancel before getting surprise monthly fees. If so I am not happy. Dealer and salesman definitely only mentioned SiriusXM. Some assistance would be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You probably should call these subscription outfits if you want to cancel these so-called "trial versions". Read the fine print about these subscriptions where they write about "auto renew"; a marketing trick to make money on you. I love Corporate America 👹🐍


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

Re: Nissan Connect. I think I have to download app then register to activate? If not they will not have my CC info. SiriusXM I already know have my CC info from previous car. After trade I put Rogue on that account. Sirius All Access is not my primary worry. I just did not know Sirius had Traffic / Travel subscription as well. I suspect that was activated as well? I re: check my Sirius account tomorrow. Even if it isn't listed I worry it somehow might have access to CC on file.....


----------

